# I'm about to dive in...



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Y'all.
Yea, I'm a total newbie to this, heck, I dont even think I've got this in the right forum, BUT, we'll see.

I've got 3 HR10-250's. 2 of them have recordings I would *hate* to lose, and the 3rd one has some recordings that I could live with if I fudgered it up.
The 2 are already disassembled and the 3rd one I just finishing watching American Beauty on (in case I lose it...)
I'm getting ready to yank the drive, put it into my Windows XP (SP2) PC, and use WinMFS to backup. I'm not very proficient in any *nix OS _at all_, but, there are a bunch of tutorials here, and at the "other" forum, so, I decided, what the heck, worst case scenario I'll have to buy a pre-done harddrive. I was hoping to backup the partitions with Ghost but 1) I cant find my copy of Symantec Ghost 9 (I've got a bootable CD for 8 but I'm not interested in even messing with it), and even if I could find it, I dont have any free space on any drives to do a full backup too! (lol).

My plan is to backup the Tivo OS (6.3e-01-2-357) and then zipper it and see what kind of absolutely horrible mess I've made myself! (Most likely forcing me to do a C&DE). I know that the 357 for the software version doesnt mean anything (as its also the first 3 numbers of my service number...). Does the -01-2 mean anything?

And with that, I'm off  See y'all on the other side!


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

Haha! So, it looks like I royally screwed up already!
I made my backups (truncated). And booted off my CD and found out that I beleive I used the wrong LBA48 ISO! In big ol' capitol letters it clearly states "For Series 1 Tivos only", and last I checked, the HR10-250 is Series 2!
However, since im not actually using the MFS utilities, but rather, using it as a boot CD to use the zipper, im going to ignore that, which may turn out to be a huge mistake.
Guess I'll find out soon, right?

//
So, I found out why that inparticular part is important!!
"
/cdrom/s2_kernels/3.1.5/vmlinux.px.gz: No such file or directory
hacked kernel not found
"
So is it possible to obtain th evmlinux.px/gz kernel I need, and then overwrite it to my CD?


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

New Question 
Can I use the free ISO provided by DVRUpgrade?
Under the S1_KERNE directory, it lists /KERNEL_3.1 and /KERNEL_3.1._
However Im still weary, as they reside in a DIR called S1, which I would beleive is for Series1, and, both of the kernels in those dir's are named VMLINX_.GZ, rather than vmlinux.px.gz


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

More reading showed me that I cant use the free iso. So, I went ahead and bought the "with enhancements".
Also, my cd burning app closed off the disc, so, new CD.
Rebooted, went through the install script, no failures!
Plugged HD back in to tivo, and patiently waited.
It booted up (almost there a few more seconds) and rebooted. Then it got there again, and shutdown.
Pushing Live TV brought it back to life. NOW, im trying to discover it on the network. (it should be .10 but ping isnt returning anything so im waiting to find out what my router says.


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

No luck on my Linksys USB100M or (after disc power, changing, and reconnecting power) ADM8515 (which I beleive requires a backported driver).

So, I guess tomorrow im off to frys to pick up a USB200M and see what happens. But for now, its time to crash!

// Appearantly the problem was that I needed to telnet before I tried ANYTHING. Afer purchasing the USB200M, running the script, going straight from reboot to telnet, (not trying to find it in m routers session list or ping it), I put the Tivo on standby, swapped the USB200M to the USB100M, powered it back up, and pinged successfully.

I still dont recommend the ADM8515, though I no longer have it, as, the ADM8511 is supported by a back-ported driver, but there is still no information (here atleast) regarding the 8515.


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

Went and bought the USB200M from Frys. Still no response from the Tivo. Im oing to re-zipper the drive and start of with the USB200M and see what I get.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

a serial cable can REALLY help diagnose connectivity issues (and many others) with the tivo
It can also greatly minimize the # of times you have to pull the thing apart (more important when it's up and running and you start relying on it)


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> a serial cable can REALLY help diagnose connectivity issues (and many others) with the tivo
> It can also greatly minimize the # of times you have to pull the thing apart (more important when it's up and running and you start relying on it)


Thanks for the advice 
After the tivo had rebooted, I was able to gain access to it via telnet, however, still no response to a ping, and nothing on my router. I launched the enhancement script, however, I lost connection within minutes of it reporting my software version.
I did a menu reboot via the tivo, patiently waited, and connected once again when the tivo began to download the guide. This time,the script updated itself, and I saw a banner at the top of my TV saying that it was being enhanced by tivo.
The script had to remove the previous "installation", and then it was chugging right along.
At that point I was able to ping it, however, its _still_ not showing up in my router (who knows why, lol).
I was then able to ftp, and http into it.

Under the 'Now Playing' it appears as though I can download (or atleast stream) the movies in my list via .tivo or .asx, however trying to open the URL's in a player, or opening the link in IE, yeilds a 'page not found'...
Is that allowed to be discussed here?

//
And another thing, I told the script to remove Yellow Stars, assuming that those were the little tidbits down at the bottom of my screen, however in DirecTV Central I see a neat little message that says *TiVo Plus Feature (trial ends today)
¿Por qué?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

CJTE said:


> Under the 'Now Playing' it appears as though I can download (or atleast stream) the movies in my list via .tivo or .asx, however trying to open the URL's in a player, or opening the link in IE, yeilds a 'page not found'...


I don't use those links, but a few things:
1) I believe you need something installed that registers for the tivo: streams (on your PC, that is)
2) to work properly, TWP needs to find mfs_ftp installed in a specific place (not sure if the enhancement script installs it there or not)
3) you may have to update to a more recent version of TWP... I know that the extract links didn't work in a few of the releases... not sure about the one that is installed by the enhancement script.


----------



## CJTE (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the hints. Im working on mfs_ftp right now. (installed it but didnt do the S2 binaries so it crashed...)
How would I find the latest greatest most recent version? TWP reports it is 2.0.0


AND, I had a whole new question.
The Zipper guide specifically states NOT to use the phone line (as you wouldnt want the tivo to phone home), but what if I want it to phone home to DirecTV?
Thetivo just rebooted itself,and im showing a successful (fake) call a few minutes ago, and my next scheduled being 12/12. Does this now mean that im safe because fake calls are being ran?

Damn, its time to go to bed soon.


----------

